# My GF(an American) wants to move to Canada and become Canadian



## Vegas (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello,

first I want to thank anyone who is going to answer this post  Thank you

MY gf and I want to live together, and she has decided that she wants to move in with me in Montreal. She lives in NYC and we have been dating exclusively now for 15 months, have sent each other hundreds of emails, not a day goes by that we havent sent one, along with text msg's, we have spent in the year 2009, 154 days together, and this year 2010, will be about 175 days spent together. We have plenty of pictures together.

My question is, if we get married in Montreal in 2 months ( August 2010) and apply for paperwork(sponsorship), then while we wait for paperwork to clear she moves in with me in June 2011(thats when her lease is up) is that the right way to proceed for paperwork, or is that a mistake? 

Should we get married a few weeks before she moves to Montreal and then apply for the paperwork(sponsorship)?

Whats the best way to proceed and the quickest for her to be able to start working in Canada, Marriage, or permanent residency.

Thank you for reading my post


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Vegas said:


> Hello,
> 
> first I want to thank anyone who is going to answer this post  Thank you
> 
> ...


Once you're married in August, 2010 you can then begin the spousal sponsorship procedures which when granted would allow her to move to Canada much earlier than June, 2011. You should read the Canadian Immigration website for more details.
Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


----------



## snootchiebootchies (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, your wife can live with you while you are waiting for your PR application to be processed. However, she would be forbidden to work or to go to school without getting the required visa.


----------



## Basicu$ers (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this forum but I just randomly stumbled upon it this thread. First off, I have a very similar situation. I am living in Michigan, my bf lives in Montreal. I am hoping to move out there and get residency as soon as possible also (so this summer June 2012 when my lease is up) We looked at the sponsorship on the Canadian citizenship website but it is so vague. Did you go through with this plan? How did things work out for you guys?
Thanks!


----------



## canadianroy (May 31, 2008)

You can bring your bf or gf to canada on fiance / fiancee visa, showing evidence of your relationship and stating your intention of getting married or live in a common-law relationship. Fiance / fiancee visa is issued pretty quickly. Once your partner is in Canada, you can get married and provide the evidence to immigration dept. After that it takes about 4 months to 15 months for PR to be granted.


----------

